# Finishing Antler?



## Wheaties (Aug 17, 2009)

Is in necessary to finish antler with some CA? Or will it last well without it?


----------



## hewunch (Aug 17, 2009)

I put a few coats of thin on


----------



## KenV (Aug 17, 2009)

Only if you do not want it to be stained and discolored --


----------



## altaciii (Aug 17, 2009)

like any other _natural_ material, antler will wear and darken with use.  The use of ca will insure that the bone will stay as you finished it for years to come.


----------



## GregHight (Aug 17, 2009)

As antler is often used with a rifle casing, what do you guys use to finish the brass casing  with, if anything at all?


----------



## Monty (Aug 17, 2009)

GregHight said:


> As antler is often used with a rifle casing, what do you guys use to finish the brass casing  with, if anything at all?


Clear powder coat.


----------



## Wheaties (Aug 17, 2009)

Monty said:


> Clear powder coat.



What if we don't have the set up for powder coat?


----------



## GregHight (Aug 18, 2009)

I was hoping for something a little simpler than powder coating...


----------



## JohnU (Aug 18, 2009)

I hit mine with several light coats of spray lacquer and let sit for about five days and then polish with EEE cream and buff. 

Ah, sorry, I was talking about the antler,  just seen the later posts about brass.  Not sure if it would work there or not.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 18, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> What if we don't have the set up for powder coat?



I routinely powder-coat, but on those occasions when I want a different finish, I use StayBrite spray brass lacquer.  It is formulated for brass and should be more durable than other lacquers.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## thevillageworkshop (Aug 25, 2009)

When I finish mine I mount it on the lathe and wet sand with 320, then follow with 600 grit automotive sand paper. Then polish with Brasso.  The casing will patina again with wear, but I find most prefer it to a lacquer finish. You can include a jewelry polish cloth with each one you sell, if one prefers to keep the shine alive.  I also sell .308 & 3006 kits on my web site.  www.thevillageworkshop.net


----------

